# Request help me!!!



## haim85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Request help me!!!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/ss480005.jpg/
Can anyone help me to end up like the picture?

I mean sms messages picture icon that appears below in red!

How I do it?
It appears to me that the icons?
And not as it appears to me my cell phone up!

http://imageshack.us/f/269/screenshot1315837052186.png/

For me it appears that!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/ss48000.jpg/

I want to appear as a theme shot..Talk Post
Appears in the icons below !! Thanks to the assistant


----------

